# Possible cystic ND doeling 1yr old



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a doeling bred for the first time 1 wk ago to a great buck, that i know is good, he is full blood ND, from a good herd. He bred her in a strong heat, but she came back in heat 7 days later, with discharge, but would never stand to be bred. Could she be bred and just acting wierd or could this be a cystic doeling? If you think its cystic can this be solved like cattle cysts with GnRH double dose to get rid of the cyst?? She is in great condition, i am a nutrition consultant and formulate the rations so i know they are getting the right nutrients and levels. All other doeling have been bred a month ago and have not come back in yet so i hope she is just reacting goofy. please help with any suggestions. thanks a bunch


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she wouldn't stand for the buck then she likely settled the first time, IF she shows heat signs in the next 21 to 25 days then I'd try and breed again, if not then you'll know she settled.
I have 6 does, 5 cycle every 18 to 21 days, one cycles every 25 days and has had a "5 day" heat on the 7 th day after the initial heat, she settled the first breeding and had twin does, even though I took the buck to her with the 2nd heat, she wouldn't stand but was teasing him like crazy.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats good to know.. i was getting worried about her and thought something may be wrong. I will just wait and see. Thanks Liz I appreciate it. Yeah on day 7 when she came back in and had alot of discharge but wouldnt let him breed her i was concerned. i will let you know what happens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was worried about my doe who turned a year old in July...the first heat she had was at 5 months old, and at 21 days, 2nd heat was at 21 days then she had an illness and was cycling every 10 days...this continued as if she was having a constant "5 day heat", had no noticeble heats through the summer and then started normal in August, I bred her with the following heat and she's settled and due 2/9.

Please do update with your doe, I'm hoping she settled for you.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so Dolly my Nigi doeling came back in heat again today, she was bred 3 times in the 2 hours I was out at pasture this morning, so I hope she settles, I just don't know.

If she is cystic will a double dose of Cysterelin or Factrel work to get rid of the cyst like it does in cattle??? I a seriously thinking about giving her a shot of it to help or make up my mind whether to keep her around or not. Her twin sister has been bred for 2.5 months by accident, but still she is bred and doing great, both other Nigis are bred too that are in with her and the buck. 

What would you do Liz?? Sorry I am just out of my mind with her. i guess she was bred by my other nigi back in August, but he was a dud, was frozen when born and barely saved him, but managed to keep him to find out that he was infertile and had more issues wrong with him so he was sent off to market. She showed heats after that 19 days later, then 20days after that, now every 7 days she shows heat. Kind of wierding me out and upsetting me, since she will kid alot later than the others if this keeps up. I love the little girl and don't want to get rid of her. I just need options.thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What I would do before I gave any injections(I've only ever used Lutelyse) would be to draw blood and send it to Biotracking for a pregnancy test, only if it came back negative would I consider using an injection.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

i thought about doing that, but i dont know how easy it will be for me to get blood from her. i dont have a stand to hold her and dont have much help. i typically do all of my chores alone 20 miles from home in the middle of nowhere so its kind of hard even to trim feet monthly, but i manage. Would you draw it from tail or jug? i may just give her a cysterelin or factrel shot which is GnRH. shouldnt hurt the kids if she is bred. only lut would do that i am almost positive.


----------

